# Hybrid helmet designs



## George Watkins (Mar 24, 2013)

hello folks

these are two of a series of helmets/mask's that i've been working on recently

they are not meant to be a direct copy of any historical helmet, I have taken idea's from several sources- films, games. history etc

white mallee burr 3"x 4"










burr elm 3"x 4"


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 24, 2013)

Neat,always a joy seeing your work.Victor


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are great!


----------



## Robert111 (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent! and very imaginative!


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 24, 2013)

Shoot a Mile. Those are great. What are you going to do with them???


----------



## Tom T (Mar 24, 2013)

Very cool.  Great design.  Cool colors also


----------



## gketell (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are really cool!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, your masks and work always amaze me.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 25, 2013)

There AWESOME George! always luv seeing your work.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 25, 2013)

George,
Too cool.  Love the idea.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 25, 2013)

thank you for all of your comments and likes


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 25, 2013)

man these are cool!


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 26, 2013)

What do you do with them?


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty neat for sure.  Have you ever made any of the mini-bird houses using your hybrid method?  Be they would look cool also.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 26, 2013)

Those look really fun.  Thinking outside the box.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you

Jgrden: they are for ornamental use and I sell them at gallery shops.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 28, 2013)

George Watkins said:


> thank you
> 
> Jgrden: they are for ornamental use and I sell them at gallery shops.



Whew !  Thank you.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2013)

Gotta think that your thought process is not anything that could be considered 'standard'......you are certainly on the cutting edge and everyone else is running after you to make copies!



Your ideas and imaginations are inspiring!!!







Scott (pretty cool castings too) B


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice bit of innovation there, George! Very handsome indeed!


----------



## Fishinbo (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool helmets! Like the design especially the finish, really amazing. Great to display as a conversation piece, very interesting build. Superb work on them George!


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 5, 2013)

thank you for your comments


----------

